# Notified that I gave too many 1's... Love it.



## ARIV005

so, I get an email stating that I gave too much negative feedback in one night... Well, let's see the night shall we?


One girl jumps in and slams my door. I turn my head and say I just had that door fixed, please don't slam it again.... I get no response and when she gets out, she slams it again. 
I get a crew of 6 trying to use Uber X... Luckily I have XL rights and had Uber change the rate, but they get one star for trying a fast one.
For the people who request to smoke in my car when they see it smells good in there and there's not a speck of dust anywhere. Don't wants see you again.
Some dousche stepped in shit and jumping in. You get that one star, a few sarcastic remarks on how you stink.
Putting in a wrong address and having me look for you....ride accepted, metered, ended, aaaaaand one star.
I would like the ability to add comments on the app for other drivers to view....


----------



## Nik

That's reasonable. I think soon UBER drivers will start giving out 1 stars. Only newbie drivers are giving 5 stars to everyone, once euphoria is gone then they will realize that many pax hate you for no reason or very little reason. Also when you see your rating is going down no matter how good service you have you want revenge


----------



## LAuberX

Dear Uber,

I feel the pax have given me too much negative feedback as well.

Uber On!


----------



## Sydney Uber

LAndreas said:


> You guys really shouldn't be on the platform providing a "service". You're defining the relationship with your clients in such adversarial terms, I can't see how you could not suck at continuing to Uber. As an Uber pax myself, just suffering your miserable mugs you put on when a pax gets into your ride would make a ride with you something I'd rather have end sooner, very much sooner, than later.


So you're saying all those rider actions that ARIV005 listed above don't deserve to be down rated?

You may be lucky and get 100% angels riding with you, but there's a lot of crap tossed at drivers simply doing a job.

Riders also forget that these cars are not cabs, and in most instances are looked after a lot better than an average base taxi. To do something to a privately owned car WITH the owner at the wheel that can potentially damage the car is asking for a lot more than a bad rating.

Adversarial? Yeah, I've been driving 29 years and greet everyone happily, until they mistreat the car. SLAMMING doors, eating, overloading and even if they have personal hygiene issues they'll get told they have choices, and most don't include finishing the trip in my car.


----------



## ARIV005

LAndreas said:


> You guys really shouldn't be on the platform providing a "service". You're defining the relationship with your clients in such adversarial terms, I can't see how you could not suck at continuing to Uber. As an Uber pax myself, just suffering your miserable mugs you put on when a pax gets into your ride would make a ride with you something I'd rather have end sooner, very much sooner, than later.


You must not be that good to look at, if you're getting mugs when you jump IN the car... Maybe a little deodorant,boob lift and the removal of three chins can assist in better feedback...


----------



## ARIV005

Sydney Uber said:


> So you're saying all those rider actions that ARIV005 listed above don't deserve to be down rated?
> 
> You may be lucky and get 100% angels riding with you, but there's a lot of crap tossed at drivers simply doing a job.
> 
> Riders also forget that these cars are not cabs, and in most instances are looked after a lot better than an average base taxi. To do something to a privately owned car WITH the owner at the wheel that can potentially damage the car is asking for a lot more than a bad rating.
> 
> Adversarial? Yeah, I've been driving 29 years and greet everyone happily, until they mistreat the car. SLAMMING doors, eating, overloading and even if they have personal hygiene issues they'll get told they have choices, and most don't include finishing the trip in my car.


Don't fall into the Landreas trap... That hermaphodite doesn't know shit.


----------



## ARIV005

LAndreas said:


> "many pax hate you (!) for no reason"
> "you want revenge (!)"
> 
> Sydney Uber
> If you harbor these kinds of feelings towards your clients, you can't do well in the service industry. That's not a defect of yours, it's just an indication that your mental setup is ill suited to deal with other humans, their flaws, and your task of serving them.
> I'd do something else if I'd suffer these emotions while Ubering..


Your psychology degree in the Cracker Jack box awaits....


----------



## Sydney Uber

LAndreas said:


> "many pax hate you (!) for no reason"
> "you want revenge (!)"
> 
> Sydney Uber
> If you harbor these kinds of feelings towards your clients, you can't do well in the service industry. That's not a defect of yours, it's just an indication that your mental setup is ill suited to deal with other humans, their flaws, and your task of serving them.
> I'd do something else if I'd suffer these emotions while Ubering..


So what's your real name? The human doormat?

17 years ago i looked after a Senior Partner of a major consulting Firm called Andersens. You probably won't remember them, but they were big, top 3 on the Planet. Their market position allowed a pretty sick culture to develop. They REALLY thought they answered to no one.

I was contracted to look after the No 1 Australian partner, his PA warned me of his difficult ways, but I love a service challenge and arseholes are fundamentally just a challenge to be sorted out, which I enjoy.

He paid well, couldn't give a shit as to how much the job cost, running at around $4.00 p/km way back then. One day I couldn't pick him up so sent another driver. It was my mistake that I didn't brief him on the preferred route and when the driver to a valid alternate the client called him a effing idiot.

He was asked to apologise, he tried to assert the big shot business man position over my driver and told him to drive on. There was no apology.

The driver got out, went to the back of the car, took his bags out, put them on the side of the road opened his door and told him to get out (nicely) and have a nice day.

I never asked how he got home, it would've been difficult, but his PA and I had a discussion about what happened and agreed that if it wasn't for his rudeness the situation wouldn't have occurred.

Oh and the real lesson of the story is the total demise of Andersens. Who had this superior attitude and almost a Monopoly out there on the biggest contracts. They were caught out by the US regulator being VERY unethical and breaking rules - they folded like a pack of cards because tgey were guilty on all counts.


----------



## cybertec69

LAndreas said:


> You guys really shouldn't be on the platform providing a "service". You're defining the relationship with your clients in such adversarial terms, I can't see how you could not suck at continuing to Uber. As an Uber pax myself, just suffering your miserable mugs you put on when a pax gets into your ride would make a ride with you something I'd rather have end sooner, very much sooner, than later.


The reason you see those miserable mugs is because "you cheap **** pax", should maybe once in a while put your hands in your ****ing pockets and give a driver a dollar or two as tip for them having to slave for your cheap ass, when you look at your trip and the money you just spend "you know that dirt cheap fare you just paid", would you drive someone for that kind of coin with your OWN car and all car expenses on you, I doubt it very much, so please spare us with your gibberish, and if you don't like it, go find a yellow cab, you know those yellow cars that you have to stand on the corner with you hand in the air "if you find one" in all kinds of weather conditions, not the one that actually comes to pick your ass up from your house or job or restaurant or just anywhere, you inconsiderate **** "for free, driver does not get paid until you actually get in their car and he starts driving, so the travel to you is free", you will not get any sympathy here, now scoot along.


----------



## elelegido

ARIV005 said:


> so, I get an email stating that I gave too much negative feedback in one night... Well, let's see the night shall we?
> 
> 
> One girl jumps in and slams my door. I turn my head and say I just had that door fixed, please don't slam it again.... I get no response and when she gets out, she slams it again.
> I get a crew of 6 trying to use Uber X... Luckily I have XL rights and had Uber change the rate, but they get one star for trying a fast one.
> For the people who request to smoke in my car when they see it smells good in there and there's not a speck of dust anywhere. Don't wants see you again.
> Some dousche stepped in shit and jumping in. You get that one star, a few sarcastic remarks on how you stink.
> Putting in a wrong address and having me look for you....ride accepted, metered, ended, aaaaaand one star.
> I would like the ability to add comments on the app for other drivers to view....


While I was waiting curbside for a Line pax last night, a young man walking down the street stopped about 10 feet in front of my car, got his tackle out and proceeded to urinate on the sidewalk and in the street, in the middle of a very busy downtown. He finished his business and then walked off. No more than 10 seconds later, the pax comes into view, waving her smartphone. She steps off the curb and straight through the fresh puddle of urine, on her way to my car. Immediate drive off and cancel, obviously, in order to avoid my carpet now having that delightful stale urine / public toilet smell.


----------



## Tx rides

Sydney Uber said:


> So what's your real name? The human doormat?
> 
> 17 years ago i looked after a Senior Partner of a major consulting Firm called Andersens. You probably won't remember them, but they were big, top 3 on the Planet. Their market position allowed a pretty sick culture to develop. They REALLY thought they answered to no one.
> 
> I was contracted to look after the No 1 Australian partner, his PA warned me of his difficult ways, but I love a service challenge and arseholes are fundamentally just a challenge to be sorted out, which I enjoy.
> 
> He paid well, couldn't give a shit as to how much the job cost, running at around $4.00 p/km way back then. One day I couldn't pick him up so sent another driver. It was my mistake that I didn't brief him on the preferred route and when the driver to a valid alternate the client called him a effing idiot.
> 
> He was asked to apologise, he tried to assert the big shot business man position over my driver and told him to drive on. There was no apology.
> 
> The driver got out, went to the back of the car, took his bags out, put them on the side of the road opened his door and told him to get out (nicely) and have a nice day.
> 
> I never asked how he got home, it would've been difficult, but his PA and I had a discussion about what happened and agreed that if it wasn't for his rudeness the situation wouldn't have occurred.
> 
> Oh and the real lesson of the story is the total demise of Andersens. Who had this superior attitude and almost a Monopoly out there on the biggest contracts. They were caught out by the US regulator being VERY unethical and breaking rules - they folded like a pack of cards because tgey were guilty on all counts.


Not really demise... Accenture is now happily reorganizing companies into oblivion!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Lidman

I had a bad dream the other night that I read that txrides was turning prouber... I was like they got her too"..

thank goodness not everyone admires landreas and randy shears,


----------



## Lidman

ARIV005 said:


> Don't fall into the Landreas trap... That hermaphodite doesn't know shit.


it's relief that im not the only one who sees thru Landreas shanangens .


----------



## UberDude2

Lidman said:


> oh well, if he keeps it up, he'll be having conversations with himself.... I enjoyed writing that. I think Emily post might not approve of it, but she would understand it to some degree.


He already has conversations with his self and his multiple new profiles. I hope someone forwards your message because I'm on his/her ignore list as well.


----------



## suewho

Thats the spirit Lidman!


----------



## unter ling

Sydney Uber said:


> So what's your real name? The human doormat?
> 
> 17 years ago i looked after a Senior Partner of a major consulting Firm called Andersens. You probably won't remember them, but they were big, top 3 on the Planet. Their market position allowed a pretty sick culture to develop. They REALLY thought they answered to no one.
> 
> I was contracted to look after the No 1 Australian partner, his PA warned me of his difficult ways, but I love a service challenge and arseholes are fundamentally just a challenge to be sorted out, which I enjoy.
> 
> He paid well, couldn't give a shit as to how much the job cost, running at around $4.00 p/km way back then. One day I couldn't pick him up so sent another driver. It was my mistake that I didn't brief him on the preferred route and when the driver to a valid alternate the client called him a effing idiot.
> 
> He was asked to apologise, he tried to assert the big shot business man position over my driver and told him to drive on. There was no apology.
> 
> The driver got out, went to the back of the car, took his bags out, put them on the side of the road opened his door and told him to get out (nicely) and have a nice day.
> 
> I never asked how he got home, it would've been difficult, but his PA and I had a discussion about what happened and agreed that if it wasn't for his rudeness the situation wouldn't have occurred.
> 
> Oh and the real lesson of the story is the total demise of Andersens. Who had this superior attitude and almost a Monopoly out there on the biggest contracts. They were caught out by the US regulator being VERY unethical and breaking rules - they folded like a pack of cards because tgey were guilty on all counts.


Syd, face it, now that proffessor landreas has said that you cannot do well in this industry it must be true. After all he is the self appointed authority on ********* services. Shit you have probably made it to his ignore list like the rest of us. Yay.


----------



## UberDude2

unter ling said:


> Syd, face it, now that proffessor landreas has said that you cannot do well in this industry it must be true. After all he is the self appointed authority on ********* services. Shit you have probably made it to his ignore list like the rest of us. Yay.


No, he's more like self appointed authority ON EVERYTHING! !


----------



## suewho

We should start a thread titled "whats up with Landreas", and everyone whos on his ignore list can have at it, if he went to look at it he would just see a blank page.. hehe, then 2 blank pages etc


----------



## unter ling

Lidman said:


> I"ll probably get a "love note" from the modsquad, but hell it's worth it.


Surely the time will come when even the moderator and admistration will tire of lanreas and let members attack him without mercy.

But sacto will try to enact his protection policy.


----------



## unter ling

suewho said:


> We should start a thread titled "whats up with Landreas", and everyone whos on his ignore list can have at it, if he went to look at it he would just see a blank page.. hehe, then 2 blank pages etc


 Perhaps if we put the warning up that there may be offensive language and abuse the moderators would allow it.


----------



## suewho

If nobody reports any of the posts we should get away with it. However with the new breed of pro uber "well known members" wannabes and their several fake forum personas, its way too much to hope for.


----------



## Chicago-uber

That's why I stopped giving out 1s. Now I give out 2s and 3s and I stay under uber radar .. Or at least I hope I am.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Lidman said:


> Can someone who is not on Landreas ignore list be kind enough to quote this...
> 
> S H U T T H E F U C K UP YOU PIECE OF SHIT. ****ING DOUSCHEBAG!!! ....


Is there anyone NOT ignored by it?


----------



## Lidman

suewho said:


> We should start a thread titled "whats up with Landreas", and everyone whos on his ignore list can have at it, if he went to look at it he would just see a blank page.. hehe, then 2 blank pages etc


I started one up with that phrase "whats up with landreadas". You're the inspiration suewho!!


----------



## Lidman

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Is there anyone NOT ignored by it?


hmmmm, perhaps the casale bison...


----------



## suewho

Lidman said:


> I started one up with that phrase "whats up with landreadas". You're the inspiration suewho!!


oh no, now im in trouble. Mums gonna make me go to bed with no dinner when she finds out.


----------



## Lidman

They can blame it on me, since I started the thread.


----------



## Optimus Uber

UberDude2 said:


> He already has conversations with his self and his multiple new profiles. I hope someone forwards your message because I'm on his/her ignore list as well.


The only profiles that aren't on his ignore list are the multiple accounts he made to talk to himself


----------



## Lidman

How can anyone ignore the fuzzer?


----------



## unter ling

suewho said:


> oh no, now im in trouble. Mums gonna make me go to bed with no dinner when she finds out.


 Reminds me of uberjax,


----------



## Lidman

Chicago-uber said:


> That's why I stopped giving out 1s. Now I give out 2s and 3s and I stay under uber radar .. Or at least I hope I am.


good idea, rating someone a 2 especially.. I think the happytypist would agree.


----------



## suewho

Oh, you had to bring him up...........lol


----------



## unter ling

Optimus Uber said:


> The only profiles that aren't on his ignore list are the multiple accounts he made to talk to himself


On what thread did he decide to put you on ignore?


----------



## Optimus Uber

https://uberpeople.net/threads/best-locations-for-neubers.19614/


----------



## Saojin

good job. when I arrived for pickup at busy street, pax do not show up right away. they will be given low ratings. I might get parking citations too.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Optimus Uber said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/best-locations-for-neubers.19614/


Wow! I must have been living under rock all this time. I didn't know that LAndreas had cultivated such a fan club.

Go easy on him Lidman suewho unter ling cybertec69, he clearly has a self esteem problems and measures his success in how far folk can dump on him in the course of a $6 fare.

We need to tread carefully with folk like that, who may awaken one day and see what UBER has done to them - slowly taken away his self worth as his average fares drop and demands go up. In a state with slack gun laws he may just buy an Automatic and paint some UBER office with an expression of his sad and sorry character.


----------



## Optimus Uber

Hahahaha!!!!

You know he saw it. All you have to do is hit the button show ignored content. 

Pretty soon he'll only be talking to himself


----------



## Sydney Uber

LAndreas said:


> I have no idea what the army of gnomes you list in this post had to contribute to this forum on the subject of this thread. I'm sure it's been more of that informative stuff that made me follow them in the first place.
> Yeah. Not.
> I enjoyed your posts, often, Sydney Uber. But I guess you also now want to make it personal, and turn yourself into a troll. Okay then. Bye.


Just the response I was hoping for. I dont want you to think that my 29years in this business, dealing with some if the most demanding clients in the country could ever enlighten your total supplication to Travis and his $6 Princesses.

If I do something wrong in the course of being of service to a client I'm the 1st to admit it and make amends.

But if someone is being an unjust arsehole, I've learnt you'll do a lot better in life if look them in the eye and explain the way things work in Your car if they wish to continue on the trip.

I remember once being pressed by a well known CEO who was 25 mins late to make his flight. With some excellent CAMS grade 3 driving he got there. No thanks, no tip just a grunt as he got out. I followed him to the Business Check in counter and called out loudly "MR .....! Here's $2 for a drink. You were really sweating this flight but I got you here. Well done for choosing one of best services to get you here - don't ever ring us again!"

Don't take shit and you wont feel like a crapper


----------



## Enoch Shadkam

LAndreas said:


> You guys really shouldn't be on the platform providing a "service". You're defining the relationship with your clients in such adversarial terms, I can't see how you could not suck at continuing to Uber. As an Uber pax myself, just suffering your miserable mugs you put on when a pax gets into your ride would make a ride with you something I'd rather have end sooner, very much sooner, than later.


Nobody asked you to use uberx


----------



## ARIV005

Lidman said:


> good idea, rating someone a 2 especially.. I think the happytypist would agree.


Yea, good idea.


----------



## ARIV005

Landreas


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Lidman said:


> Can someone who is not on Landreas ignore list be kind enough to quote this...
> 
> S H U T T H E F U C K UP YOU PIECE OF SHIT. ****ING DOUSCHEBAG!!! ....


One of the few occasions where profanity is well justified.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

LAndreas said:


> You guys really shouldn't be on the platform providing a "service". You're defining the relationship with your clients in such adversarial terms, I can't see how you could not suck at continuing to Uber. As an Uber pax myself, just suffering your miserable mugs you put on when a pax gets into your ride would make a ride with you something I'd rather have end sooner, very much sooner, than later.


You call the passengers clients? You really are a tool aren't you.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

LAndreas said:


> I have no idea what the army of gnomes you list in this post had to contribute to this forum on the subject of this thread. I'm sure it's been more of that informative stuff that made me follow them in the first place.
> Yeah. Not.
> I enjoyed your posts, often, Sydney Uber. But I guess you also now want to make it personal, and turn yourself into a troll. Okay then. Bye.


Looks like pancreas got the message all right. Gnomes? Hahahahaha


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Sydney Uber said:


> Just the response I was hoping for. I dont want you to think that my 29years in this business, dealing with some if the most demanding clients in the country could ever enlighten your total supplication to Travis and his $6 Princesses.
> 
> If I do something wrong in the course of being of service to a client I'm the 1st to admit it and make amends.
> 
> But if someone is being an unjust arsehole, I've learnt you'll do a lot better in life if look them in the eye and explain the way things work in Your car if they wish to continue on the trip.
> 
> I remember once being pressed by a well known CEO who was 25 mins late to make his flight. With some excellent CAMS grade 3 driving he got there. No thanks, no tip just a grunt as he got out. I followed him to the Business Check in counter and called out loudly "MR .....! Here's $2 for a drink. You were really sweating this flight but I got you here. Well done for choosing one of best services to get you here - don't ever ring us again!"
> 
> Don't take shit and you wont feel like a crapper


Is it true? Have you been turned into a troll. Say it ain't so Joe.


----------



## Danz Haagen

i also give low ratings to back seat drivers.


----------



## elelegido

Sydney Uber said:


> But if someone is being an unjust arsehole, I've learnt you'll do a lot better in life if look them in the eye and explain the way things work in Your car if they wish to continue on the trip.
> 
> I remember once being pressed by a well known CEO who was 25 mins late to make his flight. With some excellent CAMS grade 3 driving he got there. No thanks, no tip just a grunt as he got out. I followed him to the Business Check in counter and called out loudly "MR .....! Here's $2 for a drink. You were really sweating this flight but I got you here. Well done for choosing one of best services to get you here - don't ever ring us again!"
> 
> Don't take shit and you wont feel like a crapper


Good on you for saying that. I have two ways of dealing with problem pax. If they're abusive to me then the ride ends immediately. If they're borderline, like jumping around/dancing in the car or screaming and shouting I give them two choices; either stop what they're doing or I end the ride, and then I ask them to pick one.

With this CEO, it would have been, "I'm doing my best to get you there on time. Please either let me get on with my job, or I can let you out if the car so that you can make any alternative transport arrangement which you feel would get you to the airport faster than I can. Please pick one."

The dude would more than likely have chosen the first option. Then you get to drive in peace. Or, he tells you to pull over and you also get to drive in peace. Either way, you win.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

LAndreas said:


> It's the few bad apples that slowly poisen the brand (and, if any Uber riders get lost on here, many of the comments posted here).


I would suggest to you that most poisoning of the Uber brand has been by the company itself, more so than bad "partners." Uber has demonstrated that they care little about quality as they have slashed their rates far below levels needed to be competitive with any other form of transportation. Uber and UberX, in addition to being cheap, used to have a high quality ride experience associated with it. You can't keep the quality high when you continually pay less and less.

The only slightly good news is that Uber has inched up rates in a few cities lately, although they are still at bargain basement levels.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

YOU LAndreas are PHYCO!
You fail to clearly understand the beef we have with pax.


----------



## Lidman

LAndreas said:


> That's true. Was a choice of mine, because Uber X was a cool new brand with cool drivers, and stayed that way even after Uber priced the X brand down and inserted Plus/Select above it. It's just recently that I guess I've started running into some, very few, disgruntled drivers who are mad with everything and the world, but strangely unable to just let go and quit doing something they now hate (and a couple of drivers who were scary, and obviously marginal newbies). I'm not alone with that sentiment. I get a lot of riders in Plus complaining of bad, very recent X experiences.
> Such a shame. So many X driver are still totally alright and chill. It's the few bad apples that slowly poisen the brand (and, if any Uber riders get lost on here, many of the comments posted here).


You're absolutely right! You are not alone. You have your sock-puppets to turn too for some tender loving care.


----------



## suewho

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> YOU LAndreas are PHYCO!
> You fail to clearly understand the beef we have with pax.


he is, psycho, that is. And ridiculous too, he says he has me on ignore (along with several others) but he unignores us, reads what has been written, and complains to the modsquad. Hes trying to turn this forum into an uber love fest.
did i mention childish?


----------



## Sydney Uber

LAndreas said:


> That's true. Was a choice of mine, because Uber X was a cool new brand with cool drivers, and stayed that way even after Uber priced the X brand down and inserted Plus/Select above it. It's just recently that I guess I've started running into some, very few, disgruntled drivers who are mad with everything and the world, but strangely unable to just let go and quit doing something they now hate (and a couple of drivers who were scary, and obviously marginal newbies). I'm not alone with that sentiment. I get a lot of riders in Plus complaining of bad, very recent X experiences.
> Such a shame. So many X driver are still totally alright and chill. It's the few bad apples that slowly poisen the brand (and, if any Uber riders get lost on here, many of the comments posted here).


If their work facilitator continually devalues them personally and professionally, by not standing up for them against unjust ratings and continued rate drops, you WILL get pushback.


----------



## Lidman

suewho said:


> he is, psycho, that is. And ridiculous too, he says he has me on ignore (along with several others) but he unignores us, reads what has been written, and complains to the modsquad. Hes trying to turn this forum into an uber love fest.
> did i mention childish?


yup, he cant fight his own battles without running to the modipoos.


----------



## Jay2dresq

Agreed. Part of the reason I stopped Ubering. The clients treat my car like a trash can. I bought my car 3 years before I started Ubering. In that time I shampooed the seats an average of about twice a year. Once I started Ubering, I ended up shampooing the seats about every week and a half to maintain them in a condition that I could live with. I'm not vacuuming every day, washing 2x-3x/week, and shampooing the seats every 10 days so entitled disrespectful twits can trash my car for less than $1/mile net (which is why I quit when the rate cuts hit DC). I ended out my time with Uber trying to focus on areas where out of town businessmen hang out after hours, and shuttled them back and forth between restaurants, bars, and their hotels. While they as a whole respected my car more, and were more polite, there just wasn't enough business for me trying to focus on that segment to deal with it.


Sydney Uber said:


> So you're saying all those rider actions that ARIV005 listed above don't deserve to be down rated?
> 
> You may be lucky and get 100% angels riding with you, but there's a lot of crap tossed at drivers simply doing a job.
> 
> Riders also forget that these cars are not cabs, and in most instances are looked after a lot better than an average base taxi. To do something to a privately owned car WITH the owner at the wheel that can potentially damage the car is asking for a lot more than a bad rating.
> 
> Adversarial? Yeah, I've been driving 29 years and greet everyone happily, until they mistreat the car. SLAMMING doors, eating, overloading and even if they have personal hygiene issues they'll get told they have choices, and most don't include finishing the trip in my car.


----------



## unter ling

LAndreas said:


> You can still get a high quality ride from Uber: order a Plus/Select (I'd call it high amenities ride, because even in X you have the good X drivers who've figured out how to make the business model work and provide safe rides every day!). You get what you are willing to pay for: with Uber and everywhere else.


another positive promotion brought to you by uber technologies


----------



## Lidman

unter ling said:


> another positive promotion brought to you by uber technologies


He is right about one thing though.. You do get what you pay for in UberX which form what I've heard, I can't say the phrase because I might get another 'love note from the moddypoos" if I do.


----------



## ARIV005

suewho said:


> he is, psycho, that is. And ridiculous too, he says he has me on ignore (along with several others) but he unignores us, reads what has been written, and complains to the modsquad. Hes trying to turn this forum into an uber love fest.
> did i mention childish?


Landreas is turning it about himself and his personal experiences... THIS THREAD WAS TO POiNT OUT THE INCONSIDERATE ****S THAT JUMP IN OUR CARS. THE WAY THE DRIVERS PATIENCE GETS S T R E T C H E D TO NO END BECAUSE SOME GHETTO PRICK TAKE THE TERM "everyone's private driver" TO THE TENTH POWER. 
Go look in the mirror and talk to someone who gives a flying **** what you think. You're about as important as the shit my dog just took.


----------



## Lidman

Hey happytypist: If the drivers gave out lots of two star ratings, would that excite the csrs and upper management?


----------



## UberHammer

Lidman said:


> Can someone who is not on Landreas ignore list be kind enough to quote this...
> 
> S H U T T H E F U C K UP YOU PIECE OF SHIT. ****ING DOUSCHEBAG!!! ....


I've been quoting your posts since long before anybody asked me to quote one. Didn't do it to make a statement. I just liked it. [/matthew mcconaughey]


----------



## Lidman

UberHammer said:


> I've been quoting your posts since long before anybody asked me to quote one. Didn't do it to make a statement. I just liked it. [/matthew mcconaughey]


I don't think that's necessarily my best comment on here, but it certainly one I enjoyed posting.


----------



## suewho

ARIV005 said:


> Landreas is turning it about himself and his personal experiences... THIS THREAD WAS TO POiNT OUT THE INCONSIDERATE ****S THAT JUMP IN OUR CARS. THE WAY THE DRIVERS PATIENCE GETS S T R E T C H E D TO NO END BECAUSE SOME GHETTO PRICK TAKE THE TERM "everyone's private driver" TO THE TENTH POWER.
> Go look in the mirror and talk to someone who gives a flying **** what you think. You're about as important as the shit my dog just took.


im convinced landreas is nothing more than an uber plant put in this forum to systematically and surreptitiously get rid of all uber "haters."


----------



## Lidman

im sure landreas would never tip a driver if she was a pax.


----------



## UberXTampa

What would uber do if somebody gives way too many 5s to pax. Isn't it as bad as giving way too many 1s?
Rating system was meant to do something similar to what waze does: driver warns other driver about an a-hole pax. If a driver is never able to distinguish an a-hole pax and warn others via proper ratings, what ratings are good for?


----------



## Danz Haagen

suewho said:


> If nobody reports any of the posts we should get away with it. However with the new breed of pro uber "well known members" wannabes and their several fake forum personas, its way too much to hope for.


now you make it sound like some 3rd world contry, even worse, NAZI germany where everyone spies on everyone and you end up in a death camp. My family been through that and since then i do not take shit from authority and i will exercise my freedom of speech to the full extent. Uber is my only job at the moment, and it is a piece of shit job, and they shall know it. go USA.


----------



## suewho

I dont have ANY problem with anyone exercising their right to free speech, whatever their opinion. My problem is with the lack of tolerance shown to those who DONT tow the uber is lovable line.


----------



## Danz Haagen

LAndreas said:


> That's true. Was a choice of mine, because Uber X was a cool new brand with cool drivers, and stayed that way even after Uber priced the X brand down and inserted Plus/Select above it. It's just recently that I guess I've started running into some, very few, disgruntled drivers who are mad with everything and the world, but strangely unable to just let go and quit doing something they now hate (and a couple of drivers who were scary, and obviously marginal newbies). I'm not alone with that sentiment. I get a lot of riders in Plus complaining of bad, very recent X experiences.
> Such a shame. So many X driver are still totally alright and chill. It's the few bad apples that slowly poisen the brand (and, if any Uber riders get lost on here, many of the comments posted here).


your view of the world is distorted. what kind of meds you missed to take?


----------



## Jay2dresq

The passenger's rating does not matter to Uber. Their money is more important. Say you had one week where you had a lot of pings from 1* and 2* riders, and you rejected them all. Uber will send you a letter saying you need to accept all rides, or you may risk deactivation.



UberXTampa said:


> What would uber do if somebody gives way too many 5s to pax. Isn't it as bad as giving way too many 1s?
> Rating system was meant to do something similar to what waze does: driver warns other driver about an a-hole pax. If a driver is never able to distinguish an a-hole pax and warn others via proper ratings, what ratings are good for?


----------



## UberXking

Many rate
5* drivers who have water and new car
4* drivers who have one of the 2 above
3* Good driver without any of the 2 above
2* mistake while driving
1* took the long route


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Nik said:


> That's reasonable. I think soon UBER drivers will start giving out 1 stars. Only newbie drivers are giving 5 stars to everyone, once euphoria is gone then they will realize that many pax hate you for no reason or very little reason. Also when you see your rating is going down no matter how good service you have you want revenge


ARIV005
Seriously, you do sound miserable. I tip drivers well, but if I had you as a driver, I probably wouldn't because you're putting off some serious asshole vibes. I realize you'll probably be defensive when you read this. I don't mean it as a personal attack, but rather honest feedback.

I was quickly getting jaded on X, too. Thankfully the rate cuts made the decision for me. Then I invested in myself and bought a black car. This uberx shit is bullshit. I find a lot of these things tolerable on UberBlack. The people are much nicer, and the pay is at least doable. (Oh, and about 50% of pax tip and tip well, versus 10% of UberX pax.)

If you like driving, but you're this jaded, why don't you approach a taxi company or get your own medallions (depending on where you are)?

I've only had my medallions for a little over a month and I've had business referred to me by 3 other drivers that I introduced myself to or chatted with. They get busy or take a night off, and they need someone available and dependable to take care of their clients.

I also contacted a local taxi company and spoke to the manager. He offered to set me up on a trial at a discounted rate. I haven't taken him up on that yet, but it's nice to know I have those options.

Get out. This shit is headed for collapse. I'm not sure uber will make it to the release of autonomous/self-driving cars.


----------



## UberXking

Uber is here to stay!


----------



## Actionjax

suewho said:


> I dont have ANY problem with anyone exercising their right to free speech, whatever their opinion. My problem is with the lack of tolerance shown to those who DONT tow the uber is lovable line.


How is this any different than those who don't tow the Uber is the biggest evil since Hitler. I think the huge polarization that happens on both sides clouds any intelligent conversation in the end.

2 sides to the story. There is good and bad. Fact is how about starting with respect for others on here and leave the issues on the table for those who care to listen.

Doesn't sound too hard.


----------



## rtaatl

Sydney Uber said:


> So what's your real name? The human doormat?
> 
> 17 years ago i looked after a Senior Partner of a major consulting Firm called Andersens. You probably won't remember them, but they were big, top 3 on the Planet. Their market position allowed a pretty sick culture to develop. They REALLY thought they answered to no one.
> 
> I was contracted to look after the No 1 Australian partner, his PA warned me of his difficult ways, but I love a service challenge and arseholes are fundamentally just a challenge to be sorted out, which I enjoy.
> 
> He paid well, couldn't give a shit as to how much the job cost, running at around $4.00 p/km way back then. One day I couldn't pick him up so sent another driver. It was my mistake that I didn't brief him on the preferred route and when the driver to a valid alternate the client called him a effing idiot.
> 
> He was asked to apologise, he tried to assert the big shot business man position over my driver and told him to drive on. There was no apology.
> 
> The driver got out, went to the back of the car, took his bags out, put them on the side of the road opened his door and told him to get out (nicely) and have a nice day.
> 
> I never asked how he got home, it would've been difficult, but his PA and I had a discussion about what happened and agreed that if it wasn't for his rudeness the situation wouldn't have occurred.
> 
> Oh and the real lesson of the story is the total demise of Andersens. Who had this superior attitude and almost a Monopoly out there on the biggest contracts. They were caught out by the US regulator being VERY unethical and breaking rules - they folded like a pack of cards because tgey were guilty on all counts.


Lol...I remember them. Their consultants came into a hospital system I used to work for during a software conversion project. Their people had absolutely no idea what they were doing and we actually ended up doing the project ourselves. Didn't matter since Arthur Andersen was getting paid anyway...couldn't stand that company. All they did was suck businesses dry and leave without doing a damn thing. I wonder if they still exist as Accenture?


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Danz Haagen said:


> your view of the world is distorted. what kind of meds you missed to take?


Prozac I believe. or maybe lithium or thorizine .


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Actionjax said:


> How is this any different than those who don't tow the Uber is the biggest evil since Hitler. I think the huge polarization that happens on both sides clouds any intelligent conversation in the end.
> 
> 2 sides to the story. There is good and bad. Fact is how about starting with respect for others on here and leave the issues on the table for those who care to listen.
> 
> Doesn't sound too hard.


I disagree. I think there are three sides. good bad, indifference


----------



## DrJeecheroo

JaxBeachDriver said:


> ARIV005
> Seriously, you do sound miserable. I tip drivers well, but if I had you as a driver, I probably wouldn't because you're putting off some serious asshole vibes. I realize you'll probably be defensive when you read this. I don't mean it as a personal attack, but rather honest feedback.
> 
> I was quickly getting jaded on X, too. Thankfully the rate cuts made the decision for me. Then I invested in myself and bought a black car. This uberx shit is bullshit. I find a lot of these things tolerable on UberBlack. The people are much nicer, and the pay is at least doable. (Oh, and about 50% of pax tip and tip well, versus 10% of UberX pax.)
> 
> If you like driving, but you're this jaded, why don't you approach a taxi company or get your own medallions (depending on where you are)?
> 
> I've only had my medallions for a little over a month and I've had business referred to me by 3 other drivers that I introduced myself to or chatted with. They get busy or take a night off, and they need someone available and dependable to take care of their clients.
> 
> I also contacted a local taxi company and spoke to the manager. He offered to set me up on a trial at a discounted rate. I haven't taken him up on that yet, but it's nice to know I have those options.
> 
> Get out. This shit is headed for collapse. I'm not sure uber will make it to the release of autonomous/self-driving cars.


I would be honored to drive you jaxville. Could I get free pizza once in a while?


----------



## troubleinrivercity

edit: i got trolled


----------



## Emp9

i like picking up 4.2 4.4 Pax and know if they screw up with me ,they will be dropped further and have a hard time even getting a ride after.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

DrJeecheroo said:


> I would be honored to drive you jaxville. Could I get free pizza once in a while?


Yeah, Uber Jax had the hookup on those free pizza cards.


----------



## Lidman

Danz Haagen said:


> now you make it sound like some 3rd world contry, even worse, NAZI germany where everyone spies on everyone and you end up in a death camp. My family been through that and since then i do not take shit from authority and i will exercise my freedom of speech to the full extent. Uber is my only job at the moment, and it is a piece of shit job, and they shall know it. go USA.


Uber has plenty of spies. That's why they have that godsend app.


----------



## Danz Haagen

Lidman said:


> Uber has plenty of spies. That's why they have that godsend app.


If this true, then whoever does the spying is a sorryass human being with failed life.


----------



## ARIV005

JaxBeachDriver said:


> ARIV005
> Seriously, you do sound miserable. I tip drivers well, but if I had you as a driver, I probably wouldn't because you're putting off some serious asshole vibes. I realize you'll probably be defensive when you read this. I don't mean it as a personal attack, but rather honest feedback.
> 
> I was quickly getting jaded on X, too. Thankfully the rate cuts made the decision for me. Then I invested in myself and bought a black car. This uberx shit is bullshit. I find a lot of these things tolerable on UberBlack. The people are much nicer, and the pay is at least doable. (Oh, and about 50% of pax tip and tip well, versus 10% of UberX pax.)
> 
> If you like driving, but you're this jaded, why don't you approach a taxi company or get your own medallions (depending on where you are)?
> 
> I've only had my medallions for a little over a month and I've had business referred to me by 3 other drivers that I introduced myself to or chatted with. They get busy or take a night off, and they need someone available and dependable to take care of their clients.
> 
> I also contacted a local taxi company and spoke to the manager. He offered to set me up on a trial at a discounted rate. I haven't taken him up on that yet, but it's nice to know I have those options.
> 
> Get out. This shit is headed for collapse. I'm not sure uber will make it to the release of autonomous/self-driving cars.


I've always said, expression through text can be perceived on how the person chooses to read it. It's your opinion that I sound miserable don't let the cursing and caps fool you. I'm far from miserable. Although, I am a person that has fallen on hard times and had to do this Uber thing to survive, I'm quite content with my life. I'm just a person that vents and says it like it is, just like everyone else here. You see, I have to bite my tounge when I get pricks in my car that think their entitlement supersedes being respectful to me and my vehicle. Once I get home, I VENT. Ahhhhhhhhhhh, I feel so much better.

As far as being an asshole. I can't agree with you more. Being an asshole keeps some pitiful people away. I love it.


----------



## The_Nerd

rtaatl said:


> Lol...I remember them. Their consultants came into a hospital system I used to work for during a software conversion project. Their people had absolutely no idea what they were doing and we actually ended up doing the project ourselves. Didn't matter since Arthur Andersen was getting paid anyway...couldn't stand that company. All they did was suck businesses dry and leave without doing a damn thing. I wonder if they still exist as Accenture?


They went down as part of the Enron scandal.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

ARIV005 said:


> Landreas is turning it about himself and his personal experiences... THIS THREAD WAS TO POiNT OUT THE INCONSIDERATE ****S THAT JUMP IN OUR CARS. THE WAY THE DRIVERS PATIENCE GETS S T R E T C H E D TO NO END BECAUSE SOME GHETTO PRICK TAKE THE TERM "everyone's private driver" TO THE TENTH POWER.
> Go look in the mirror and talk to someone who gives a flying **** what you think. You're about as important as the shit my dog just took.


----------



## Grandpa Uber

Whoa! I may be a newbie on this block but we need some adjustment here. No matter how bad someone is, it only takes a firm hello with a smile and when its rejected, smile back and say"sorry for you having a bad day/night" and see what happens. You may be the first person that offered kindness to that person. You may be surprised.
I have taken plenty of crap in my day and after 45 years in the work force, honey works better. Oh, no tips remember. Women especially appreciate not having to figure out tipping. Give them a break, its the Uber way. Go for the stars.


----------



## UberGirlPBC

ARIV005 said:


> so, I get an email stating that I gave too much negative feedback in one night... Well, let's see the night shall we?
> 
> 
> One girl jumps in and slams my door. I turn my head and say I just had that door fixed, please don't slam it again.... I get no response and when she gets out, she slams it again.
> I get a crew of 6 trying to use Uber X... Luckily I have XL rights and had Uber change the rate, but they get one star for trying a fast one.
> For the people who request to smoke in my car when they see it smells good in there and there's not a speck of dust anywhere. Don't wants see you again.
> Some dousche stepped in shit and jumping in. You get that one star, a few sarcastic remarks on how you stink.
> Putting in a wrong address and having me look for you....ride accepted, metered, ended, aaaaaand one star.
> I would like the ability to add comments on the app for other drivers to view....


"They see it smells good in there" funny af! My riders notice my car smells nice as well, good job lol!

Poo on shoe, did you know immediately or after drop off? I noticed sand and muddy sand. I check the back after every rider. So sometimes I have to shake my rubber mats off and wipe them down with cleanser. Not often, but ewww, no way am I driving around like that, ratings or not.


----------



## unter ling

Danz Haagen said:


> If this true, then whoever does the spying is a sorryass human being with failed life.


Like some members of the forum


----------



## Lidman

I still don't know why uber has a problem with drivers giving out 1's.. There are just going to be times the pax deserve it. Especially reading some of the threads and comments about making messes in the back and not cleaning up after themselves. If you happen to get 11 or 12 consecutive pax who do this, then they all deserve 1's. End of story!!


----------



## Actionjax

Lidman said:


> I still don't know why uber has a problem with drivers giving out 1's.. There are just going to be times the pax deserve it. Especially reading some of the threads and comments about making messes in the back and not cleaning up after themselves. If you happen to get 11 or 12 consecutive pax who do this, then they all deserve 1's. End of story!!


If you get 11 or 12 on star pax in a row the problem is not the pax. Probably time to get your phone looked at and delete the Uber app. It's just not working right for your device. Or its just too complicated.


----------



## UberXTampa

Isn't 


Actionjax said:


> If you get 11 or 12 on star pax in a row the problem is not the pax. Probably time to get your phone looked at and delete the Uber app. It's just not working right for your device. Or its just too complicated.


I thought ratings were a personal matter and cannot be touched once issued. 
I am sure the point of this exercise also is to prove uber's defense of bad pax rating as nonsense. 
I know with very great certainty most of the people who rated me 1 star and many were unjustified. But uber tells us all if it happens to you, just keep driving more to erase it.


----------



## Lidman

I'm just giving a hypothetical example that that can happen. It hasn't happened to me yet. I'd probably give out 2 and3's to stay under the radar.


----------



## unter ling

Actionjax said:


> If you get 11 or 12 on star pax in a row the problem is not the pax. Probably time to get your phone looked at and delete the Uber app. It's just not working right for your device. Or its just too complicated.


 Arent ratings based on personal opinions? So what does it matter if you rate 12 unruly drunks 1 star consectutively. If you pick 12 obnoxious drunks in the early hours and rate them each 5 stars doesnt that then become questionable.

So an incoherent drunk is your pax and he manages to get his head out the window to puke,do we give him 5 stars because he is the best drunk we ever.

Ratings based on an Individuals opinion is a shit idea.


----------



## Actionjax

Really? You guys can't handle a few drunks. Drunks who do something stupid is the problem I can get. Now tell me that's all you get and 12 in a row they all get 1 star and I would say you are a bit sensitive. I can count on 1 hand the number of 1 stars I have thrown out there. Lots of 4s but 1 star riders I would have figured the worst of the worst. No different how we would want to be rated. 

Sorry can't justify it to me. Seriously do what you like. Not going to effect my life one bit.


----------



## Swfl_driver

Did they also send you the """code of conduct""" ?


----------



## unter ling

Actionjax said:


> Really? You guys can't handle a few drunks. Drunks who do something stupid is the problem I can get. Now tell me that's all you get and 12 in a row they all get 1 star and I would say you are a bit sensitive. I can count on 1 hand the number of 1 stars I have thrown out there. Lots of 4s but 1 star riders I would have figured the worst of the worst. No different how we would want to be rated.
> 
> Sorry can't justify it to me. Seriously do what you like. Not going to effect my life one bit.


But dont you just do uber on the to work and on the home.

my example i the previous post would more than likely never happen but it goes to show the rating scheme is crap.


----------



## Lidman

It also shows how the ratings system favors the riders much more then the drivers. If riders give out a bunch of 1's uber doesn't take too much notice (against the rider that is).


----------



## ARIV005

UberGirlPBC said:


> "They see it smells good in there" funny af! My riders notice my car smells nice as well, good job lol!
> 
> Poo on shoe, did you know immediately or after drop off? I noticed sand and muddy sand. I check the back after every rider. So sometimes I have to shake my rubber mats off and wipe them down with cleanser. Not often, but ewww, no way am I driving around like that, ratings or not.


Yea, I noticed 2 minutes into the ride... Asked him if he needed his diaper changed. He was buzzed, so he was amused by my abuse. Told him he's lucky I got rubber floor mats. Dropped him off and didn't shut the meter off till I was done with the car wash. I pay a flat fee a month and all I can wash then once I got the 66.00 fare, I one starred his smelly ass.


----------



## Lidman

ARIV005 said:


> Yea, I noticed 2 minutes into the ride... Asked him if he needed his diaper changed. He was buzzed, so he was amused by my abuse. Told him he's lucky I got rubber floor mats. Dropped him off and didn't shut the meter off till I was done with the car wash. I pay a flat fee a month and all I can wash then once I got the 66.00 fare, I one starred his smelly ass.


that's the spirit!!


----------



## Actionjax

Lidman said:


> It also shows how the ratings system favors the riders much more then the drivers. If riders give out a bunch of 1's uber doesn't take too much notice (against the rider that is).


That actually is not true. They will contact the rider to see what the problem is and will disconnect the if they abuse it. I had a rider who said it happened to a friend of his who was doing all 1 stars to pass of drivers. He was gone after about 12 trips. So it does happen. Don't believe me ask Uber.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Grandpa Uber said:


> Whoa! I may be a newbie on this block but we need some adjustment here. No matter how bad someone is, it only takes a firm hello with a smile and when its rejected, smile back and say"sorry for you having a bad day/night" and see what happens. You may be the first person that offered kindness to that person. You may be surprised.
> I have taken plenty of crap in my day and after 45 years in the work force, honey works better. Oh, no tips remember. Women especially appreciate not having to figure out tipping. Give them a break, its the Uber way. Go for the stars.


I really like that sentiment. But uber on and you'll soon realize why many people don't. I can't even tell you the extent of the blatant disregard and complete lack of humanity [some] uber pax have. [They may be the minority, but they are like land mines.]


----------



## Actionjax

unter ling said:


> But dont you just do uber on the to work and on the home.
> 
> my example i the previous post would more than likely never happen but it goes to show the rating scheme is crap.


I do. But when I first started I did my share of the drunk fest and was on both halloween and new years. So Ya I know all about drunks.


----------



## UberXTampa

Actionjax said:


> That actually is not true. They will contact the rider to see what the problem is and will disconnect the if they abuse it. I had a rider who said it happened to a friend of his who was doing all 1 stars to pass of drivers. He was gone after about 12 trips. So it does happen. Don't believe me ask Uber.


Do they undo the damage? Does uber also remove the 1 stars if this happens.


----------



## Actionjax

UberXTampa said:


> Do they undo the damage? Does uber also remove the 1 stars if this happens.


Don't think so. A single rider screwing a bunch is not the end of the world.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

ARIV005 said:


> You must not be that good to look at, if you're getting mugs when you jump IN the car... Maybe a little deodorant,boob lift and the removal of three chins can assist in better feedback...


they want you to earn your 4 bucks


----------



## 20yearsdriving

if you hate your customer so much 

Simple don't pick them up 

Do you really need the 4 bucks that bad?


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Sydney Uber said:


> So what's your real name? The human doormat?
> 
> 17 years ago i looked after a Senior Partner of a major consulting Firm called Andersens. You probably won't remember them, but they were big, top 3 on the Planet. Their market position allowed a pretty sick culture to develop. They REALLY thought they answered to no one.
> 
> I was contracted to look after the No 1 Australian partner, his PA warned me of his difficult ways, but I love a service challenge and arseholes are fundamentally just a challenge to be sorted out, which I enjoy.
> 
> He paid well, couldn't give a shit as to how much the job cost, running at around $4.00 p/km way back then. One day I couldn't pick him up so sent another driver. It was my mistake that I didn't brief him on the preferred route and when the driver to a valid alternate the client called him a effing idiot.
> 
> He was asked to apologise, he tried to assert the big shot business man position over my driver and told him to drive on. There was no apology.
> 
> The driver got out, went to the back of the car, took his bags out, put them on the side of the road opened his door and told him to get out (nicely) and have a nice day.
> 
> I never asked how he got home, it would've been difficult, but his PA and I had a discussion about what happened and agreed that if it wasn't for his rudeness the situation wouldn't have occurred.
> 
> Oh and the real lesson of the story is the total demise of Andersens. Who had this superior attitude and almost a Monopoly out there on the biggest contracts. They were caught out by the US regulator being VERY unethical and breaking rules - they folded like a pack of cards because tgey were guilty on all counts.


A recent post of yours
Said you were making ends meet after your holiday

I wonder why?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Grandpa Uber said:


> Women especially appreciate not having to figure out tipping. Give them a break, its the Uber way.


Oh no you DIDN'T just imply women are so bad at math it hurts their little brains to figure out tipping!

Besides, is it really that difficult for the "little woman" to prearrange a tip as in ubertaxi or hit a button that says "add 20% gratuity for driver"?


----------



## suewho

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Oh no you DIDN'T just imply women are so bad at math it hurts their little brains to figure out tipping!
> 
> Besides, is it really that difficult for the "little woman" to prearrange a tip as in ubertaxi or hit a button that says "add 20% gratuity for driver"?


its not his fault, hes a grandpa.... he probably has a problem with "little women" working outside the home at all. If he's anything like my old man he thinks women working just takes jobs away from men...


----------



## unter ling

suewho said:


> its not his fault, hes a grandpa.... he probably has a problem with "little women" working outside the home at all. If he's anything like my old man he thinks women working just takes jobs away from men...


He may be demented also


----------



## Danz Haagen

Grandpa Uber said:


> Whoa! I may be a newbie on this block but we need some adjustment here. No matter how bad someone is, it only takes a firm hello with a smile and when its rejected, smile back and say"sorry for you having a bad day/night" and see what happens. You may be the first person that offered kindness to that person. You may be surprised.
> I have taken plenty of crap in my day and after 45 years in the work force, honey works better. Oh, no tips remember. Women especially appreciate not having to figure out tipping. Give them a break, its the Uber way. Go for the stars.


i partially agree with you. but in the end of the day, when you are tired. you will always get that "BOSS" of some company, who thinks he is entitled to be the boss of you as well. One guy even asked me to step out and carry his shit to his car. I was like wtf, i stepped out and got his shit out of my trunk onto the road, and left. oh and did i say fudge the stars? my dignity is more precious.


----------



## Danz Haagen

JesusFirst said:


> Did they also send you the """code of conduct""" ?


my car, my code of conduct. PERIOD.


----------



## Danz Haagen

Lidman said:


> I still don't know why uber has a problem with drivers giving out 1's.. There are just going to be times the pax deserve it. Especially reading some of the threads and comments about making messes in the back and not cleaning up after themselves. If you happen to get 11 or 12 consecutive pax who do this, then they all deserve 1's. End of story!!


thats because many drivers filter the low rating pax. i guess. i do.


----------



## Danz Haagen

Lidman said:


> I still don't know why uber has a problem with drivers giving out 1's.. There are just going to be times the pax deserve it. Especially reading some of the threads and comments about making messes in the back and not cleaning up after themselves. If you happen to get 11 or 12 consecutive pax who do this, then they all deserve 1's. End of story!!


lol 11... the first person will be flying out the door before that puke touches anywhere in my car. and if it does i will give my car $150 cleaning job, and ***** to uber support about the money.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

unter ling said:


> He may be demented also


Easy there fella, this is Grandpa Walton we're talking about. I think.


----------



## Aces

ARIV005 said:


> so, I get an email stating that I gave too much negative feedback in one night... Well, let's see the night shall we?
> 
> 
> One girl jumps in and slams my door. I turn my head and say I just had that door fixed, please don't slam it again.... I get no response and when she gets out, she slams it again.
> I get a crew of 6 trying to use Uber X... Luckily I have XL rights and had Uber change the rate, but they get one star for trying a fast one.
> For the people who request to smoke in my car when they see it smells good in there and there's not a speck of dust anywhere. Don't wants see you again.
> Some dousche stepped in shit and jumping in. You get that one star, a few sarcastic remarks on how you stink.
> Putting in a wrong address and having me look for you....ride accepted, metered, ended, aaaaaand one star.
> I would like the ability to add comments on the app for other drivers to view....


I get this problem in the palisades area a lot frankly getting fed up picking up from 5-15 mil homes for 8$trips to ****ing Nobu to be disrespected, told my vehicle is nice for a PRIUS, and expected to know the address to Malibu hotspots where they wanna go like I'm a programmed computer. Those PAX's can go play on the freeway


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Danz Haagen said:


> my car, my code of conduct. PERIOD.


Couldn't pull it up. I was so ready to read that shit! Instead all I got was, "Sorry, that wasn't very uber of us..." What'd I miss?


----------



## 617Pete

Why


ARIV005 said:


> so, I get an email stating that I gave too much negative feedback in one night... Well, let's see the night shall we?
> 
> 
> One girl jumps in and slams my door. I turn my head and say I just had that door fixed, please don't slam it again.... I get no response and when she gets out, she slams it again.
> I get a crew of 6 trying to use Uber X... Luckily I have XL rights and had Uber change the rate, but they get one star for trying a fast one.
> For the people who request to smoke in my car when they see it smells good in there and there's not a speck of dust anywhere. Don't wants see you again.
> Some dousche stepped in shit and jumping in. You get that one star, a few sarcastic remarks on how you stink.
> Putting in a wrong address and having me look for you....ride accepted, metered, ended, aaaaaand one star.
> I would like the ability to add comments on the app for other drivers to view....


Why don't they let us put reasons why and same for passengers so that they can see if the ratings given justify the mark they receive. I thinks it's bs if I miss a turn do to laggy gps system that they feel they can give a bad rating based on that alone. It's ridiculous. I truly provide 5 star service. The games about to change if this is how passengers are going to be. Take a taxi if that's the case. I take this serious and do everything I'd like a driver to do. In one case I told guy to drop the uber request and give me his number so that I could use google maps to get him since uber app brought me to a dead end street. I proceeded w google and found him in minutes. I then asked him to request uber since I was only one next to him. They tried to charge him $5 for initial request which I took care of by contacting office. We proceed the correct fair and I texted him later that night to notify that I requested the adjustment. These little drunk late night riders have no clue wtf goes on with this system. What a joke. Uber needs to protect the drivers that keep this thing going with some moral.


----------



## ARIV005

617Pete said:


> Why
> 
> Why don't they let us put reasons why and same for passengers so that they can see if the ratings given justify the mark they receive. I thinks it's bs if I miss a turn do to laggy gps system that they feel they can give a bad rating based on that alone. It's ridiculous. I truly provide 5 star service. The games about to change if this is how passengers are going to be. Take a taxi if that's the case. I take this serious and do everything I'd like a driver to do. In one case I told guy to drop the uber request and give me his number so that I could use google maps to get him since uber app brought me to a dead end street. I proceeded w google and found him in minutes. I then asked him to request uber since I was only one next to him. They tried to charge him $5 for initial request which I took care of by contacting office. We proceed the correct fair and I texted him later that night to notify that I requested the adjustment. These little drunk late night riders have no clue wtf goes on with this system. What a joke. Uber needs to protect the drivers that keep this thing going with some moral.


Uber doesn't care about its drivers. Take care of yourself.


----------



## UberXTampa

617Pete said:


> Why
> 
> Why don't they let us put reasons why and same for passengers so that they can see if the ratings given justify the mark they receive. I thinks it's bs if I miss a turn do to laggy gps system that they feel they can give a bad rating based on that alone. It's ridiculous. I truly provide 5 star service. The games about to change if this is how passengers are going to be. Take a taxi if that's the case. I take this serious and do everything I'd like a driver to do. In one case I told guy to drop the uber request and give me his number so that I could use google maps to get him since uber app brought me to a dead end street. I proceeded w google and found him in minutes. I then asked him to request uber since I was only one next to him. They tried to charge him $5 for initial request which I took care of by contacting office. We proceed the correct fair and I texted him later that night to notify that I requested the adjustment. These little drunk late night riders have no clue wtf goes on with this system. What a joke. Uber needs to protect the drivers that keep this thing going with some moral.


Uber needs to protect drivers. I totally agree. Couple days ago one of my lyft riders rated me 1 star and flagged me for navigation! Reason: I suggested an alternative route and she disagreed but I did what she wanted anyway. That was the entire give and take and there was no negative communication between us. It was very easy to tell who rated me low next morning. I look at my lyft daily summary and there is the only non-tipper, I have a flag for navigation and my rating takes a dive! I wrote to lyft and I explained the situation. They fixed my rating and removed this rating and flag from my records as it was in no way justified.

People sometimes are assholes. Uber always takes their side against any driver and even take away earned income without even informing us. Uber is corrupting the society while building its multi-billion dollar asshole culture.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

UberXTampa said:


> People sometimes are assholes. Uber always takes their side against any driver and even take away earned income with not even informing us. Uber is corrupting the society while building its multi-billion dollar asshole culture.


Preach!


----------



## Cooluberdriver

Sydney Uber said:


> So what's your real name? The human doormat?
> 
> 17 years ago i looked after a Senior Partner of a major consulting Firm called Andersens. You probably won't remember them, but they were big, top 3 on the Planet. Their market position allowed a pretty sick culture to develop. They REALLY thought they answered to no one.
> 
> I was contracted to look after the No 1 Australian partner, his PA warned me of his difficult ways, but I love a service challenge and arseholes are fundamentally just a challenge to be sorted out, which I enjoy.
> 
> He paid well, couldn't give a shit as to how much the job cost, running at around $4.00 p/km way back then. One day I couldn't pick him up so sent another driver. It was my mistake that I didn't brief him on the preferred route and when the driver to a valid alternate the client called him a effing idiot.
> 
> He was asked to apologise, he tried to assert the big shot business man position over my driver and told him to drive on. There was no apology.
> 
> The driver got out, went to the back of the car, took his bags out, put them on the side of the road opened his door and told him to get out (nicely) and have a nice day.
> 
> I never asked how he got home, it would've been difficult, but his PA and I had a discussion about what happened and agreed that if it wasn't for his rudeness the situation wouldn't have occurred.
> 
> Oh and the real lesson of the story is the total demise of Andersens. Who had this superior attitude and almost a Monopoly out there on the biggest contracts. They were caught out by the US regulator being VERY unethical and breaking rules - they folded like a pack of cards because tgey were guilty on all counts.


It's called Auther Anderson. The accounting firm that went under.


----------



## Danz Haagen

617Pete said:


> Why
> 
> Why don't they let us put reasons why and same for passengers so that they can see if the ratings given justify the mark they receive. I thinks it's bs if I miss a turn do to laggy gps system that they feel they can give a bad rating based on that alone. It's ridiculous. I truly provide 5 star service. The games about to change if this is how passengers are going to be. Take a taxi if that's the case. I take this serious and do everything I'd like a driver to do. In one case I told guy to drop the uber request and give me his number so that I could use google maps to get him since uber app brought me to a dead end street. I proceeded w google and found him in minutes. I then asked him to request uber since I was only one next to him. They tried to charge him $5 for initial request which I took care of by contacting office. We proceed the correct fair and I texted him later that night to notify that I requested the adjustment. These little drunk late night riders have no clue wtf goes on with this system. What a joke. Uber needs to protect the drivers that keep this thing going with some moral.


some pax are just naturally bitter people who only give ratings 4 and below.


----------



## 617Pete

UberXTampa said:


> Uber needs to protect drivers. I totally agree. Couple days ago one of my lyft riders rated me 1 star and flagged me for navigation! Reason: I suggested an alternative route and she disagreed but I did what she wanted anyway. That was the entire give and take and there was no negative communication between us. It was very easy to tell who rated me low next morning. I look at my lyft daily summary and there is the only non-tipper, I have a flag for navigation and my rating takes a dive! I wrote to lyft and I explained the situation. They fixed my rating and removed this rating and flag from my records as it was in no way justified.
> 
> People sometimes are assholes. Uber always takes their side against any driver and even take away earned income without even informing us. Uber is corrupting the society while building its multi-billion dollar asshole culture.


That's cool that LYFT fixed your rating. Uber Told me they couldn't do anything and that it really doesn't hurt "us" drivers cause its based on a 500 trip system. Well I'm new to this so it does affect me if I get any negative ratings due to my ride totals thus far. One day I get an email saying I was above average and next day the pissed off drunk got me dropped below 5 stars??? That's bs. Maybe ill look at LYFT since they at least will look at the circumstances and have a way of fixing the rating if its justified. It's a start.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Cooluberdriver said:


> It's called Auther Anderson. The accounting firm that went under.


Yup, they gave new meaning to the phrase, "creative accounting and then some"


----------



## DrJeecheroo

ARIV005 said:


> Uber doesn't care about its drivers. Take care of yourself.


They don't care? Not even a little bit?


----------



## ARIV005

DrJeecheroo said:


> They don't care? Not even a little bit?


I take it back... They care just enough to.... Umm.... Uhhh....hmmm... I'll get back to you when I find that answer.


----------



## Missy_CP

cybertec69 said:


> The reason you see those miserable mugs is because "you cheap **** pax", should maybe once in a while put your hands in your ****ing pockets and give a driver a dollar or two as tip for them having to slave for your cheap ass, when you look at your trip and the money you just spend "you know that dirt cheap fare you just paid", would you drive someone for that kind of coin with your OWN car and all car expenses on you, I doubt it very much, so please spare us with your gibberish, and if you don't like it, go find a yellow cab, you know those yellow cars that you have to stand on the corner with you hand in the air "if you find one" in all kinds of weather conditions, not the one that actually comes to pick your ass up from your house or job or restaurant or just anywhere, you inconsiderate **** "for free, driver does not get paid until you actually get in their car and he starts driving, so the travel to you is free", you will not get any sympathy here, now scoot along.


If you want tips, you should drive for Lyft.


----------



## ARIV005

Missy_CP said:


> If you want tips, you should drive for Lyft.


They must tip well in VA. They're cheap in NJ.


----------



## ntcindetroit

Missy_CP said:


> If you want tips, you should drive for Lyft.


I got a lot of cash from Uber driving. Not sure why but I got people offer cash for ride many times. I do not solicit rides because I don't know whether if it's covert operation or not. I always say I'll give ride for free if they have no other transportation. As matter of fact, I ask people to give me free rides also.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

ntcindetroit said:


> I got a lot of cash from Uber driving. Not sure why but I got people offer cash for ride many times. I do not solicit rides because I don't know whether if it's covert operation or not. I always say I'll give ride for free if they have no other transportation. As matter of fact, I ask people to give me free rides also.


May 2015


----------

